# Movies



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is everyone's favorite movie of all time?

I would have to say mine is : Harry starring James Stewart


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

mmm i have a lot... i like behind ememy lines
superbad
reno 911
.....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Dazed and Confused.

For those of you with a pretty good internet connection, check out this site: http://watch-movies.net/

Just click on the letter and/or search for a movie, and you can watch it right on your pc. You're better off using Firefox (http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/), instead of Internet Explorer. That's free also, and is actually a better browser than "IE".


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I watch a movie off that site everyday!!!
I don't have a fav cause I don't play favorites(LOL)...
But I have to say that Sweeney Todd was really good, I hate most musicals but it was damn good!
If I were forced to pick a favorite at gun point I would say Pink Floyds "The Wall". If my kid asked me I would say Benders Big Score... I LOVE futurama and other adult cartoons, Aqua Teen, Assy McGee, Metalocolypse, Family Guy, South Park, Ect, ect!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

up in smoke, sweet dreams...well actually all of the cheech n chong movies


well, not "its all tough again" or whatever, that one was kinda weak.

i love family guy, and american dad to


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dazed and Confused
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

My fave was the original Star Wars, the very first one.

Then, just about all the 80's movies.

Now, all the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Taxi driver,
Honerable mentions,pulp fiction,the big labowski,tommy boy/black sheep,rambo first blood,to many to name....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Edward Scissor Hands, and Hook, the Peter Pan sequel with the funny guy. Sweeny Todd was an awesome movie, and I don't usually like musicals, either. Beaches and Fried Green Tomatoes are my fave chick flicks. The Shawshank Redemption is a movie that I actually liked better than the short story. What Dreams May Come is a darn good one. There are sooo many great movies.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have to say Goonies. hands down!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Snatch and Scarface are my two favs of all times but I could name them all day long. Goodfellas is up there, Full Metal Jacket is a classic.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have just one favorite movie OMG I really like Pocket Full of Mircles, Harvest of Fire just about all Hallmark movies are right up there. The Devil Wears Prada. Stomp the Yard and Shall We Dance. Oh I almost forgot I really like Reign Over Me......what a good movie.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would have to say my absolute favorite is silent hill. 

other honorable mentions would be happy gilmore,billy madison, forest gump, the south park seasons (i have them all), thinner by stephen king, house on haunted hill, freddy krugar series, the adventure brothers series, and the boon docks series. oh cant forget cinderella man. theres a lot more but im not typing them all. oh one more i have to mention... lets go to prision and of course the friday series!


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

id have to say its a tie then<DOG DAY AFTERNOON,TAXI DRIVER, THE WARRIORS, THE OUTSIDERS.

now< HEAT, CASINO,(anything with pacino,or deniro) nepolian dynamite, super bad , reno 911


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I could watch Mad Max over and over..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I like anything by James Stewart.
Harry Potter, have all the movies and books.
Silent Hill, Invincible (I am a big football fanatic), Texas Chainsaw Massacre (old and new) and the first Howling (scared the hell out of me when I was a child)
Like the Rob Zombie movies also...I am a sucker for horror movies!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*"The Gods Must Be Crazy" and "Sandlot"* :woof:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Midwest Bully said:


> *"The Gods Must Be Crazy" and "Sandlot"* :woof:


the gods must be crazy? what is that movie about? the title sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Its really funny! 
It takes place in Africa around the early 70's. These people are flying in this personal sized plane and they thro a Coke bottle out the window. Well it this little bush man almost gets hit by it and he thinks the gods dropped it on him. He finds the bottle interesting and decides to take it back to his village, but it causes a lot of trouble and cofusion so he figures the only way to stop all the fighting to to get rid of it and decides to take it to the end of the earth so it will never come back. His journey to the so called 'end of the earth" is absolutely hilarious!! *


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

very funny movie!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds funny. do you know what year the movie was made i think i want to see it.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*It was made in the early 80's. Do you get NetFlix? They have it.*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am a sucker for kids movies, I love The Lion King. The Dark Crystal (Jim Hensen) too, and my fave romantic comedy/xmas movie is Love Actually. And I could watch Step Up over and over again. Something about it makes me want to go and dance, but then I won't because I know I can't LOL


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Carriana said:


> I am a sucker for kids movies, I love The Lion King. The Dark Crystal (Jim Hensen) too, and my fave romantic comedy/xmas movie is Love Actually. And I could watch Step Up over and over again. Something about it makes me want to go and dance, but then I won't because I know I can't LOL


Don't feel bad, I watch more Disney movies then my kids do...lol!!!!! I am a sucker for those computer generated movies!!! Can't wait for WALL-E to come out.

My favorite romance/comedy movie is : French Kiss w/ Meg Ryan in it!


----------

